# Leicester Reptile Meet - Oct 27th - Boa's



## April Taylor

Hiya

The next reptile meet with reptiles will be in our *Usual location*, which is the upstairs function room of The Western, 70 Western Road, Leicester, Leicestershire LE3 0GA , on *Saturday 15TH of SEPTEMBER* starting at 7.30pm

A great chance to meet like-minded people and some lovely reptiles, so please show your support by coming along. 

Here are the ground rules of the meet in order for the night to run smoothly.

It will be shown who is bringing what in a list on this thread that we will update as often as we can. It has been decided that this meet will be for *, Boa's, Colubrid's and miscellaneous species* as snakes go but of course non-snake species are most welcome. Unfortunately, the venue does not allow mammals (except the human variety of course!)

Anybody wishing to bring a reptile, please PM April Taylor, adam1969 or Multicorn with the details before 10AM on the Friday before the meeting so that we can book you in. *This is terribly important for planning the evening properly.*

*You will not be able to just turn up with your reptile**,* you must have a PM fromApril Taylor, Adam1969 or Multicorn to say you have been booked in. If we cannot get you booked into this meet you will be put at the top of the list for the following month.




Some of you may think that these rules are excessive and we are sorry if you feel that way, but you will not be able to bring reptiles to the meet if you are not prepared to follow these rules which are put in place for the safety of YOUR reptiles!! 

*The “Theme” of the night will be announced in advance. If the night features Pythons then Boas will not be allowed, and vice versa.*
*You must have owned the reptile for a minimum of six months to ensure that quarantine has been observed.*
*Reptiles that are ill/have been ill within the last six months will not be welcome.*
*If ANY reptile within your collection has had mites within the last six months, please do not ask to bring ANY of your collection (whether they are known to have had mites or not) to the meeting as they will not be welcome.*
*You are solely responsible for your reptile and all of its needs during the night, so please remember to bring your own secure container, heating equipment, hand gel and anything else you feel you will need.*
*Anybody turning up with an unannounced reptile will be asked to leave. *
*The sale of reptiles is not permitted at the reptile meeting.*
Again we are sorry if you think these rules are harsh but we are thinking purely of the wellbeing of all of our reptiles. 
See you there:2thumb:


----------



## April Taylor

April Taylor: A Crawl Cay Boa or two 
Adam1969: Surprises 
Multicorn: Surprises - one of which better be little un's beardie - so sick of missing it!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Nightfirez

urgg it would be boas 










:lol2:


----------



## April Taylor

:bash: just notice I didn't change the date.when I copied and pasted! Darn it.


----------



## Nightfirez

April Taylor said:


> :bash: just notice I didn't change the date.when I copied and pasted! Darn it.


you do that most times April 

i think most of us just ignore it now :whistling2:


----------



## Ann W

Not sure i'll be able to make it, i'm in lorrett de mar the week before and I think its my weekend for my daughter. have fun guys x:2thumb:


----------



## April Taylor

Nightfirez said:


> you do that most times April
> 
> i think most of us just ignore it now :whistling2:


Usually because I'm trying to do it sneakily at work!


----------



## April Taylor

Anyone? :gasp::lol2:


----------



## Nightfirez

hmm i know its looking a bit quiet isnt it 

well ill be going might even bring a boa


----------



## Nightfirez

have you been upsetting people again April ?


----------



## April Taylor

:gasp: hope not


----------



## Jeffers3

We'll be there, hopefully.

If anyone wants me to bring anything, I will do. Aragog (Chile Rose), Hagrid (Beardie), Tonks (Leopard Gecko), Lily (bci) and Clive (Cali King) are eligible. I'd bring the Tokays, but they're a bit of a pain to transport and difficult to handle if I do get them there!

You haven't upset us, April!


----------



## Ronster

I should be able to make it, got to have another hold of Lilly!


----------



## Ann W

looks like i'll be coming now, the ex has decided he wants jenna that saturday


----------



## benlambert

Me and jemma will be there, we can bring ruby our boa again.


----------



## benlambert

Jeffers3 said:


> We'll be there, hopefully.
> 
> If anyone wants me to bring anything, I will do. Aragog (Chile Rose), Hagrid (Beardie), Tonks (Leopard Gecko), Lily (bci) and Clive (Cali King) are eligible. I'd bring the Tokays, but they're a bit of a pain to transport and difficult to handle if I do get them there!
> 
> You haven't upset us, April!


I would like to see clive I've missed him both times you brought him lol.


----------



## Ann W

so whos the harry potter fan Jeffers?? :whistling2:


----------



## Jeffers3

Ann W said:


> so whos the harry potter fan Jeffers?? :whistling2:


I thought everyone was a fan! The one that spoils it is Clive, who was named by my daughter (I sort of "inherited" him). I've even finally got a "Harry" - my new Russian Ratsnake and my Royal is called Albus.

By the way, I bet you're glad you didn't go to Spain this week....:gasp: (mind you, Lloret de Mar is quite a long way from the worst of it).

April - can you book Clive in, please (he's the Cali King).


----------



## benlambert

Seems quiet this month.


----------



## Jeffers3

I saw Emma at Donnie. She's back in the country now and was hoping to come to this next meet. Did anyone else speak to her?


----------



## oakelm

Jeffers3 said:


> I saw Emma at Donnie. She's back in the country now and was hoping to come to this next meet. Did anyone else speak to her?


Yes I will be along, no reps just me :2thumb:
Driving to so just coke for me so if anyone wants a lift between swadlincote area to Leicester and back then let me know. Can't guarantee I won't get lost as it has moved since I last went :gasp:


----------



## April Taylor

April Taylor: A Crawl Cay Boa or two 
Adam1969: Surprises 
Multicorn: Surprises
Jeffers: Clive the Cali king
Benlambert: Ruby the boa


----------



## Benji-le3

I shall be there, not sure if I'll be bringing anything this time unless there's anything people want to see


----------



## Jeffers3

Benji-le3 said:


> I shall be there, not sure if I'll be bringing anything this time unless there's anything people want to see


I know you used to have some, but do you have any Ackies?


----------



## Benji-le3

Unfortunately not, not long got rid of them as well.


----------



## adwraith

completely missed this thread! relying on lucy telling me when things are abit too much...:lol2: i'll be coming along, no lucy or geckos this month though.


----------



## crazeemaz

I will be coming too. I can bring either a couple of corns, kings, hognoses or my hybrid Imperial Pueblan, if anyone wants to see him again?


----------



## adam1969

oakelm said:


> Yes I will be along, no reps just me :2thumb:
> Driving to so just coke for me so if anyone wants a lift between swadlincote area to Leicester and back then let me know. Can't guarantee I won't get lost as it has moved since I last went :gasp:


Cool will be good to see you at the meets again !
Was good to catch up breifly at the show.
It is easy to find the pub though so even you will be ok getting there!!:whistling2::lol2:


----------



## adam1969

April Taylor: A Crawl Cay Boa or two 
Adam1969: Surprises 
Multicorn: Surprises
Jeffers: Clive the Cali king
Benlambert: Ruby the boa
Crazeemaz: Hybrid Imperial Pueblan


----------



## April Taylor

Crazzeemaz: OOOOH That one was lovely, I want to get a photo this time!

Still home for a few more people : victory:


----------



## Jeffers3

April Taylor said:


> Crazzeemaz: OOOOH That one was lovely, I want to get a photo this time!
> 
> Still home for a few more people : victory:


Note to self - bring camera this time! :no1:


----------



## Sazzness

My boyfriend and I have just become snake owners, so we'll definitely be up for coming to this to meet some like-minded people, and some gorgeous snakes! 
I can't wait to bring our Milky in 6 months - pre-planning! :lol2:


----------



## adwraith

Sazzness said:


> My boyfriend and I have just become snake owners, so we'll definitely be up for coming to this to meet some like-minded people, and some gorgeous snakes!
> I can't wait to bring our Milky in 6 months - pre-planning! :lol2:


:welcome: always good to see new faces at the meets :2thumb: 
you'll have a great time too, it looks like it'll be quite a quiet one but atleast you'll have less names to learn!!


----------



## adwraith

here's a hint: if in doubt call males Adam!


----------



## April Taylor

Sazzness said:


> My boyfriend and I have just become snake owners, so we'll definitely be up for coming to this to meet some like-minded people, and some gorgeous snakes!
> I can't wait to bring our Milky in 6 months - pre-planning! :lol2:


Yay, I love it when we get new people!


----------



## adam1969

Sazzness said:


> My boyfriend and I have just become snake owners, so we'll definitely be up for coming to this to meet some like-minded people, and some gorgeous snakes!
> I can't wait to bring our Milky in 6 months - pre-planning! :lol2:


welcome, I warn you though you will become addicted :lol2: not many people stop at just one snake........:whistling2:


----------



## adam1969

Book in so far


April Taylor: A Crawl Cay Boa or two 
Adam1969: Surprises 
Multicorn: Surprises
Jeffers: Clive the Cali king
Benlambert: Ruby the boa
Crazeemaz: Hybrid Imperial Pueblan

Any more for any more plenty of room left at the moment


----------



## Sazzness

Oh don't worry! I'm planning a snow stripe and a lavender corn  Kit wants a MBK. 
Agh I wish we could bring Axl but sadly we've only had him two days


----------



## adam1969

Sazzness said:


> Oh don't worry! I'm planning a snow stripe and a lavender corn  Kit wants a MBK.
> Agh I wish we could bring Axl but sadly we've only had him two days


Oh ok addiction has already set in :lol2: .
If you buy a snake from a regular attendee at the meeting you dont need to wait the 6 months.........


----------



## Sazzness

Is Dave a regular attendee? :O I got Axl from his store Scales and Tails. 

Yeh I think I need rehab soon


----------



## adam1969

Sorry no, but me and April keep asking him to come along but he is always to busy or tired..... But shops dont count either so wouldn't have made any difference .


----------



## Purple_D

Hopefully Ill be calling,snake free.:2thumb:


----------



## Sazzness

Aww damn! Oh well I cannae wait to see what is there :3 excited to see some boas as I haven't seen some in a fair while! So stoked!


----------



## adam1969

Sazzness said:


> Yeh I think I need rehab soon


Forget rehab...Just enjoy the addiction :whistling2:


----------



## adam1969

Purple_D said:


> Hopefully Ill be calling,snake free.:2thumb:


 Cool will be good to see you mate!


----------



## Nightfirez

ill be bringing a boa just not sure which one yet 

and possibly a small selection of the babys if i feel they are up to it


----------



## Ronster

I'll be coming, but I don't own any Boa's so ill just have to drool at everyone else's!!



Is Lily coming on Saturday Jeffers?? She's gorgeous, :blush:


----------



## adwraith

since its looking like it might be a quiet one(and ben is letting us legged-rep keepers down  ) i could bring a leopard gecko?got a baby that was born the day of the last meet that i can bring(though its not being handled really) or one of the others...not very exciting i know sorry....


----------



## morning-star

It's been so long since I've been now. :devil:

We can't attend this one on the 27th but next month I will make sure we turn up. Promise.

Hopefully will bring the beauty snakes and house snake too. :2thumb:


----------



## Jeffers3

Ronster said:


> Is Lily coming on Saturday Jeffers?? She's gorgeous, :blush:


 
I'm not 100% sure, but I think she's about to go into shed. I'll know tomorrow for sure. If she's not, I can bring her, if that's OK with April and Adam?


----------



## Nightfirez

damn it .... 


it is boas this month isn't it


----------



## Purple_D

Nightfirez said:


> damn it ....
> 
> 
> it is boas this month isn't it
> 
> 
> image


Thank god for that,I may have to puke if i see that again:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Revobuzz

Still hoping to get along, but not 100% sure yet.

I'm really looking forward to finding out more about C.Cays!


----------



## April Taylor

adwraith said:


> since its looking like it might be a quiet one(and ben is letting us legged-rep keepers down  ) i could bring a leopard gecko?got a baby that was born the day of the last meet that i can bring(though its not being handled really) or one of the others...not very exciting i know sorry....


Consider it on the list! :2thumb:



Jeffers3 said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but I think she's about to go into shed. I'll know tomorrow for sure. If she's not, I can bring her, if that's OK with April and Adam?


It's ok with me :2thumb:



Nightfirez said:


> damn it ....
> 
> 
> it is boas this month isn't it
> 
> 
> image


Ah for gawds sake put your balls away!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Revobuzz said:


> Still hoping to get along, but not 100% sure yet.
> 
> I'm really looking forward to finding out more about C.Cays!


You can even have a handle! I think I'm bringing both, (assuming they don't go in to shed) in their rub set ups so you can see how I keep them. :no1:


----------



## Revobuzz

April Taylor said:


> You can even have a handle!. :no1:


 
Best offer I've had all week...


----------



## benlambert

Got the baby sitter sorted we will definatly be there tomorrow. With ruby. Looking forward to it.


----------



## April Taylor

Revobuzz said:


> Best offer I've had all week...


Poor you :lol2:


----------



## Ann W

<<<< thinks Lee should take Moonie :whistling2:


----------



## April Taylor

Ann W said:


> <<<< thinks Lee should take Moonie :whistling2:


What in the world is that??? :gasp:


----------



## Ann W

Moon glow he got off Ashton x


----------



## Ann W

Haha what did you think I was on about April? Lol:whip:
: victory:


----------



## April Taylor

:bash: cc's both in shed :devil:


----------



## crazeemaz

April Taylor said:


> :bash: cc's both in shed :devil:


Guess what! My Imperial Pueblan is in shed too:bash: can I bring a king instead?


----------



## April Taylor

crazeemaz said:


> Guess what! My Imperial Pueblan is in shed too:bash: can I bring a king instead?


Yep, I'm bringing my king too


----------



## adwraith

good seeing everyone tonight :2thumb: my cravings for something new have been refreshed...as always ha.


----------



## April Taylor

What's taken your fancy this time Adam? 

Adam and I had a great time too. Always a good night, was great to see new faces and it was really really nice to see Emma again after so long!


----------



## Sazzness

Kit and I had a great time  sorry we left so sneakily - we tried to find you April to say bye - but we were walking home and Kit wanted some food  Sorry to anyone who spoke to me - I am really shy in person 
Also, April I will steal your MBK one day :lol2: she was an absolute doll! In fact, every snake I met was just so sweet and stealable!  My want list has definitely gotten longer!

Again, thanks for a great night and we will see you all at the next one!


----------



## Ronster

There was quite a few people there last night!

Apologies if I was hogging the Boa's, Ruby and Lily are just stunners! :flrt:


----------



## April Taylor

Sazzness said:


> Kit and I had a great time  sorry we left so sneakily - we tried to find you April to say bye - but we were walking home and Kit wanted some food  Sorry to anyone who spoke to me - I am really shy in person
> Also, April I will steal your MBK one day :lol2: she was an absolute doll! In fact, every snake I met was just so sweet and stealable!  My want list has definitely gotten longer!
> 
> Again, thanks for a great night and we will see you all at the next one!


Sorry hun, I'd probably nipped out for a ciggy. :blush:
I'm glad you both enjoyed it, I didn't think you were shy at all : victory:
Lol, you'd have to sneak the mbk away from Adam and that would not be easy! Over protective Dad that he is :2thumb:


----------



## adwraith

April Taylor said:


> What's taken your fancy this time Adam?


a bloody snake! not sure how i still don't have one...particularly lee's boa which was stunning.


----------



## April Taylor

Ha, you sounds so annoyed!


----------



## April Taylor

*Rosette winners this month*

3rd place: Splodge the Beardy
2nd place: Ivan the radiated ratsnake
1st: Moonie the moon glow boa

Really hard choice this month, I would have preferred to have two sets to award. 

Notable mentions:
Adam's cute little baby gecko
Charlotte's gorgeous baby rhino ratsnake
Lee's little cresties
And Ben's beautiful boa (if I thought I could get away with it I'd sneak it home with me!


----------



## Sazzness

Moonie was gorrrrgeous :flrt: and Kit was so taken by Ivan! Amazingly beautiful snakes last night. Ruby was a complete stunner too, but the OH and I were definitely in love with the kings we saw :flrt:


----------



## Nightfirez

Lol and here was me deep in to royal territory discussions last night 

Glad every one likes moonie  he is a handsome little fellow


----------



## benlambert

Have you started November's meet thread yet? April or Adam.


----------



## Nightfirez

i might bring some royals 

depends if any one wants to see them


----------



## benlambert

Nightfirez said:


> i might bring some royals
> 
> depends if any one wants to see them


The fire fly:2thumb:


----------



## adwraith

April Taylor said:


> Ha, you sounds so annoyed!


i was!have settled down now and am thinking what i could have in my situation/room etc...


----------



## adwraith

Nightfirez said:


> i might bring some royals
> 
> depends if any one wants to see them


i definitely do if you don't mind bringing them! i'd say either a pastel or the firefly...


----------



## April Taylor

benlambert said:


> Have you started November's meet thread yet? April or Adam.





Nightfirez said:


> i might bring some royals
> 
> depends if any one wants to see them


No, I'll do it tomorrow when I'm on my PC rather than my phone. But I got your pm and have booked you in.

Ah just bring them all Lee :2thumb:


----------



## Sazzness

Nightfirez said:


> i might bring some royals
> 
> depends if any one wants to see them


Definitely. I'd love to have a hold as I originally wanted a royal about 2 or 3 years ago!


----------



## Nightfirez

Really April all 42 ?


----------



## April Taylor

Nightfirez said:


> Really April all 42 ?


Well ok, that is a tad too many, how's about four? :lol2:


----------



## Nightfirez

Nah it's ok ill just get them to ball up they won't take much room lol


----------



## Revobuzz

April Taylor said:


> Consider it on the list! :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> It's ok with me :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah for gawds sake put your balls away!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> 
> 
> You can even have a handle! I think I'm bringing both, (assuming they don't go in to shed) in their rub set ups so you can see how I keep them. :no1:


Sorry April,

Never spoke to you about your C. Cays!

I walked in got distracted by a stunning mexican black, followed straight away by Cali King, then a Tess corn, and a baby Lep. gecko and then a crestie, then a boa then another boa and well it just all went downhill from there....


----------



## April Taylor

Revobuzz said:


> Sorry April,
> 
> Never spoke to you about your C. Cays!
> 
> I walked in got distracted by a stunning mexican black, followed straight away by Cali King, then a Tess corn, and a baby Lep. gecko and then a crestie, then a boa then another boa and well it just all went downhill from there....


Why thank you, the mbk is mine! :flrt:


----------



## adam1969

Thanks to every one that came it was another great evening.
Looking forward to the next meeting already.


----------



## adam1969

*Next meeting thread*

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ptile-meeting-saturday-24th.html#post10648154


----------

